# Need a new pet name



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

We got a puppy on monday & still haven't decided on a name. Its a male schnauzer. Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

call him Mudawar or Mimbee!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

from an old john wayne movie. his dog's name was....'Dog'.
_love them old john wayne movies!_


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brute....what else


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Lol

We have a cat named cat

Tried that the wife didn't like it


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I like Brute,but I used to have schnazers and they were named Max & Schnoozer.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Bruno, Zonka or slick nuts if he has small testicles.


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

BRUTUS!!! I have a Great Dane And I Named Him After The Brute!!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Past 12 years we've named all our animals after greek gods it's endless we go thru dogs like stupid buy/sell we now have Hera & Triton


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

I prefer people names. My three Rat Terriers are Eddy, Joey and Reggie. I got a friend who has a one of yours and calls him Freddy.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

My vote is for Slick Nuts. You could call him slick for short.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Mudawar!!
how cool of a name is that!?!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I like mudwar but the wife aint hearing that. I think slick nuts is funny but it don't fit him. I kinda like Freddy. Our last dogs name was Gibbs from NCIS we also have a dog named abby from NCIS & we threw around other names but none really fit yet. Keep them coming!


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

my dogs name is marley. i like diesel too


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

my uncle had a dog named toker


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

My buddy named his german shepherd "Jethro" from NCIS. my dogs are Harley and Lugnut!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Jethro is cool.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

RDWD said:


> My vote is for Slick Nuts. You could call him slick for short.


That's a good idea. When he's doing something he shouldn't be like chewing on 4 wheeler seat you can say his full name. Slick nuts stop that right now.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i also like diesel or outlaw


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

How about Vince or Dooley as in Vince Dooley


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Whatever you choose, you'd better do it soon or the poor guy is going to think his name is "come here", "oh no" or just plain "dawg".

Send a picture, that may help us help you.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So did you figure out a name?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Yes we did. I told my wife if she hasn't decided on a name in 2 weeks we was calling him leroy. Well 2 weeks came & gone so his name is Leroy. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats a pretty cool name


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

awesome...I love them country bumpkin names. My dog is named Cletus!!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I like cletus. It maybe my next dogs name. Lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So when do we get to see L'il Leroy?


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

My vote is slick nuts


----------

